# Looking for Free Vinyl Samples



## princiefuqua (Feb 13, 2008)

Can anyone provide me with some information on companies that will provide free samples of vinyl for heat transfers and window decals. I'm really interested in providing these services.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I know that Heat Applied transfer vinyl for t-shirt applications has a great product and will provide sample. ...JB


----------



## kenimes (Feb 12, 2008)

I think there are around 4 or 5 links to places offering free vinyl on our forums: Welcome to the Frontpage, then click on the Forum link, then scroll to the vinyl category.


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

Transfer Papers and Sublimation Inks at Joto will send you out free samples.


----------



## Masterkoin (Jul 23, 2008)

Been hunting for samples to try out since I hope to get a cutter soon. Found this:

Free 5 yard roll Avery Graphics A7 Opaque

Avery Graphics & Reflective Products


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

If you do a search on Oracal and samples, there was a thread recently that had a link. You can sign up on their website, then request individual material samples as well as color charts.


----------



## Brainwork (Jul 13, 2010)

I received samples of heat transfer films from Specialty Materials... you can submit a request on their website...


----------



## scuba_steve2699 (Nov 15, 2006)

PM or email me and let me know what you would like a sample of and I will get them out to you.


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

Same here!


----------



## mama777 (Jun 4, 2011)

scuba_steve2699 said:


> PM or email me and let me know what you would like a sample of and I will get them out to you.


 hi i am new to the site, is it any way i can email you too, so i can get some free samples.


----------



## scuba_steve2699 (Nov 15, 2006)

of course! steven[USER=108410]@Imprintables[/USER].com


----------



## Ruby MHarvey (Mar 29, 2008)

Steven I have a new cutter it is a silhoutte and I would like to have some free heat transfer samples, also will your company be at the NNEP show in Houston, TX next month?


----------



## scuba_steve2699 (Nov 15, 2006)

Ruby - I received your email today. I will get the samples out to you ASAP. We will not be at NNEP unfortunately.


----------



## Serdar (Jun 16, 2011)

I am new here too I just got Roland cx-24 plotter. Can I get some samples from u too please? Thanks


----------



## skdave (Apr 11, 2008)

I will provide samples of Dye Sub Transfers that are ready to transfer onto polyester. They are contour cut.
Pm Me please


----------

